# Neues Update 0.8



## JokerGermany (29. Oktober 2005)

Echt geil, hab bis jetzt ncoh keine Verschlechterung gefunden, nru verbesserungen 

(hab keinen Thread dazu gefunden)


----------



## Regnor (29. Oktober 2005)

JokerGermany schrieb:
			
		

> Echt geil, hab bis jetzt ncoh keine Verschlechterung gefunden, nru verbesserungen
> 
> (hab keinen Thread dazu gefunden)
> [post="102655"][/post]​



hab mich bemüht ausnahmsweise mal keine verschlechterung in den client reinzucoden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danke im namen des ganzen blasc teams für das lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: und mach nicht solche threadnamen, da denkt man bevor man draufklickt "omg, hoffentlich kein dicker bug" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (30. Oktober 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich bemüht ausnahmsweise mal keine verschlechterung in den client reinzucoden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SChlag vor, was ich nächstes mal nehmen soll, dann halte ich mcih dran^^


----------



## Rookie (30. Oktober 2005)

supi arbeit,
sieht geil aus... arbeitet (bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) fehlerfrei...
endlich mal wieda was zum vorzeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

way to go b-l!


----------



## Zotti (30. Oktober 2005)

hallo.

kann es sein, das in den visitenkarten die berufe nicht mehr angezeigt werden?

ps. hat sich erledigt, sind später erst aktualisiert worden!!!

da kann man nur noch sagen klasse arbeit!


----------



## moeff (31. Oktober 2005)

statistiken über den server Theredras gibts nicht mehr ? Oo

Daten werden mit dem Profiler geupdated, können aber über nichts gefunden werden.... (sorry muss den schönen anfang vom thread wieder kaputt machen^^)


----------



## Crowley (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab die Server letzte Woche aus der offiziellen Realm-Status-Seite übernommen. Da stand er wohl noch nicht drin. Ich hab ihn jetzt zu unserer Liste hinzugefügt und ab jetzt sollten auch Profile von Theredras akzeptiert werden.

Falls es noch mehr Server jüngeren Datums gibt, die nicht in unserer Liste stehen, lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## moeff (31. Oktober 2005)

big thx für den schnellen support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /bow

/edit und greetz nach l.e. ^^ durch zufall in dein profil geschaut ^^


----------

